# Trek Bicycle Store of Mount Pleasant, SC Open House and Demo Event



## TrekBikesMtPleasant (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Ya'll,

We are from the new Trek Bicycle Store of Mount Pleasant, SC!! We just opened our store and look forward to becoming active in the cycling community in the South Carolina!! We are looking forward to supporting local cycling and becoming advocates for positive cycling change! 

We are having an open house and a demo event this weekend and wanted to invite everyone to stop by to check out the new store! Here are the details:

Open House Weekend 

September 13-14, 2008

Mt. Bike Demo * Open House * Road Bike Demo

Open House

Saturday, September 13th

5pm-8pm

Trek Bicycle Store of Mt. Pleasant

Does food, drink, music, activity, and any and all things bicycle-related equal happiness for you? Perfect. I think we're going to get along. There is guaranteed to be excitement for all at our great and grand open house on September 13th. We're extending hours on this day to extend our service to you (oh, and have an incredible amount of fun on the side.) 

The Night's Highlights

OPEN HOUSE SPECIALS!  
Experts on-site offering:
Food and Drinks 
Bike fitting information
Wine and Beer 
Flexibility testing
Pedal-Powered Margaritas 
Power advice
CycleOps Power Tap details and rentals
FREE STUFF!!

Mountain Bike Demo Day

Saturday, September 13th

10am - 4pm

Where: Marrington Plantation

Don't be afraid to come try out some of our favorite 2009 Trek and Gary Fisher mountain bikes and get a little (or a lot) dirty with us at the Marrington Plantation trails. Just throw on your favorite biking duds and your biking shoes if you have some (and don't forget your driver's licence). We'll provide the rest.

Directions: From 526 take N. Rhett Ave North towards Goose Creek for 5.5 miles. Turn right on Redbank Rd. at the Walgreens. Travel 2.8 Miles and look for the Trek banner and the sign for Marrington Plantation on your left. Enter through the gate and follow the road for 1 mile to the large open field/pavilian area.

Need better directions? Paste this location into google maps-

Ve Trail @32.971730, -79.952330

Road Bike Demo Day

Sunday, September 14th

9am - 3pm

Where: Trek Bicycle Store of Mt. Pleasant

Do you have a need for speed and a passion for performance? Get out to our store and push some pedals with us on a variety of our high-end 2009 road bikes.

View the Demo Bikes 

Get excited! Here is a solid list of the bikes you can come ride at our demos. All bicycles are 2009 models. If you would like to reserve a bike for a specific time, feel free to send us your request at [email protected]. 

You can also get more information at our website: www.trekbikesofmountpleasant.com

I hope everyone had a great ride today!

Cheers,

Ben Gruber
Owner - Trek Bicycle Store of Mount Pleasant, SC


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

Ben,

best of luck to you the store!

I used to live about a mile from your location and really hated that there was no shop remotely close. Wish I could still be there to help support.

Congratulations, and Go Lions!


----------

